# panoramic window recall



## foxy beanz (Oct 12, 2016)

Has anyone found someone who knows about this problem and is willing to inspect/replace seal on panoramic window on models between2007-20012?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The make and model(s) would help!?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> The make and model(s) would help!?


Ted

I see you are on Junior Members' training duty this week.:wink2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Old age has it's benefits and responsibilities!:wink2:


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi foxy beanz
When we had a Hobby 690 (built in 2011) the panoramic rooflight above the cab started to whistle and was draughty.When I looked closely I realised I could see daylight between the frame and the glass.It had to be taken out and rebonded by a specialist appointed by the Hobby dealer.
A friend of ours has a Hobby (2009) and has had the same problem.I don't know if it it a common problem,but Hobby dealers are aware of this.
I would contact your nearest Hobby dealer and see what they have to say,and find out who is going to pay for it.Surely if it is a recall,it should be free.
Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pj650 said:


> I would contact your nearest Hobby dealer and see what they have to say,and find out who is going to pay for it.Surely if it is a recall,it should be free.


Even if he has a Swift?? :grin2: :surprise:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

View out of my window is at times total crap. Sometimes just a brick wall? Wonder if my window will be recalled?

Sorry! A sensible post it would seem but couldn't resist.

Dick


----------

